# Samsung LCD Panel stain or inactive pixel



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Samsung LCD tv Bordeaux model bought in 2006 but after 3 yrs I noticed a light shade on the screen that I thought at first to be external stain maybe after wiping some damp cloth on the screen.But it still appears permanently until now.Could this be inactive pixels or stain due to moisture inside the back outer screen and not pixel related?How do we check if this is indeed pixel problem or not?I need your technical opinion on this case...thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you take a picture of the problem?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could be the panel delaminating. Pix would be a good idea.


----------

